#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ping entre interfaces

## guimvmatos

Bom dia,

sou iniciante nesta tecnologia, e estou com uma duvida que acredito ser algo facil, mas ja pesquisei bastante e não consegui resolver....


tenho uma rb750 com as seguintes configurações

interface 1: 192.168.xxx.xxx (link de internet da operadora)
interface 2: 192.168.0.1 Rede denominada ADSL
interface 3: 10.66.xxx.xxx (link de internet do governo (intragov))
interface 4: 192.168.1.1 Rede denominada intragov
interface 5: sem uso

Routes:::


Flags: X - disabled, A - active, D - dynamic, 
C - connect, S - static, r - rip, b - bgp, o - ospf, m - mme, 
B - blackhole, U - unreachable, P - prohibit 
# DST-ADDRESS PREF-SRC GATEWAY DISTANCE
0 A S ;;; Rota para ADSL
0.0.0.0/0 192.168.2.1 1
1 A S ;;; Rota para INTRA
0.0.0.0/0 10.66.242.1 1
2 X S 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0 192.168.2.1 1
3 ADC 10.66.242.0/23 10.66.242.3 03-Intra-Link 0
4 ADC 192.168.0.0/24 192.168.0.1 02-NAT-rede 0
5 ADC 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.1.1 04-Intra-NAT 0
6 ADC 192.168.2.0/24 192.168.2.110 01-Speedy-link 0



MANGLE:::


Flags: X - disabled, I - invalid, D - dynamic 
0 chain=prerouting action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=ADSL passthrough=no 
src-address=192.168.0.0/24 


1 chain=prerouting action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=INTRA passthrough=no 
src-address=192.168.1.0/24 





ai fica assim, tudo oq vier da 192.168.0.0/24 vai para a interface 1. e tudo oq vier da 192.168.1.0/24 vai para a interface 3

agora eu preciso dar um jeito de fazer as redes 192.168.0.0/24 e 192.168.1.0/24 pingarem uma na outra, ou pelo menos, alguns ips específicos...

----------


## eduardomazolini

Usa route rule e cria um route Mark pra cada destino.

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## guimvmatos

ta.. aí eu vou la e coloca em src. address 192.168.0.0/24 e em dst address 192.168.1.0/24. em routing mark eu colocaria oq? e em interface?
e isso seria pra pingar da 192.168.0.0/24 para a 1.0/24.. ainda teria q fazer a operação inversa..

não sei como faze exatamente.. mas vou tentar aqui, se não conseguir volto a entrar em contato!!

----------


## guimvmatos

não consegui.. alguém para me ensinar//ajudar???

----------

